# Something you won't see every day!



## Stevo2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unless you live here, that is... :lol:

Here's a quick video of Slink making his way back up into his enclosure, after spending a couple of hours outside in the backyard - it's a habit he seems to have picked up off of Maggie, our old Frillneck; she used to do it all the time too 

He likes to spend a couple of hours in the garden bed; sleeping, sunning, all those standard lizard-y type things, and then he makes his own way back across the lawn, onto the patio, through the screen door and up the ramp 

Slink - YouTube


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 20, 2012)

thats so cool!


----------



## Chicken (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing that hes so tame, thanks for sharing! I love Elmo and Danny too they have funny characters.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 20, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> thats so cool!



+1!


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

sweet


----------



## damian83 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wonder if I can train mine like that


----------



## caliherp (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol now alls he needs to learn how to do is close its enclosure. I let my iguana out and most of the time he lets himself back in the enclosure. Dos he just do it one day? Or did you have to teach him?


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 21, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Lol now alls he needs to learn how to do is close its enclosure. I let my iguana out and most of the time he lets himself back in the enclosure. Dos he just do it one day? Or did you have to teach him?



I had to show him the ramp, and put his snout on it a couple of times so he realised that he could go up it, but the coming back inside and looking for his enclosure is something he seems to have picked up from watching the Frillneck.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya I've noticed that a lot of lizards have a decent memory, they are also very observant and pick up on routines.(feeding time/day, also when I spray, and when the lights go out). They are more smart then what we give them credit for.


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 21, 2012)

Daaaam his a one healthy chunky fello! Love it. Thats rare to see haha


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 21, 2012)

Naww what a cutey


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 21, 2012)

Got photos of your Frilli Stevo?


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Got photos of your Frilli Stevo?




Unfortunately she's no longer with us - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/frilly-food-194432/


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats sad mate. She was an awesome looking lizard. I would love a frilly but working away doesn't allow me to have lizards (snakes are fine but lizards are not  )


----------



## animal805 (Dec 21, 2012)

That is very cool, my beardies climb out of their enclosures and take themselves off for a walk but they can not get back up without help as they are on a shelf 4 foot off the ground. They jump down onto a futon and then floor from there. I will have to construct some kind of ramp. Again, nice vid


----------



## thals (Dec 21, 2012)

So cute, definitely living the sweet lizard life at your place


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 21, 2012)

i was expecting a small one!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 21, 2012)

that is so cool,I wish I could trust mine to return to the tank but I'm too paranoid they would take a 1 way trip


----------



## saintanger (Dec 22, 2012)

cool, thats awsome how well trained slink is.


----------

